# leichtbau ohne viel stabilitätseinbußen



## rex_sl (21. August 2005)

servus jungs

ich wollt mal mein bmx leichter tunen. brauchen tu ich 

-neues vr
-neuen lenker
- pegs
-reifen+schläuche
-vorbau

das ganze sollte nicht arg auf die stabi gehen. also n bisssi is noch zu verkraften aber ich will keinen verbogenen lenker beim ersten bail-
teile sollten schwarz sein wenns nicht anderst geht auch bunt und mit farbe  

also alles bitte mit preisen und gewicht, danke schonmal im vorraus evil


----------



## der Digge (21. August 2005)

wenn du die nötige kohle hast schau dir evil sein rad an  

Vorschläge:

-vr: PROPER Front Hub SB "Ti-Axel"  (185 g) 99.- | KHE Front Hub SB (236g) 24.- + Odyssey Hazard Light Rim  schwarz (441 g) 59.- 
-lenker: FLY-BIKES 3-Amigos Bar (640g) 69.- ?
-pegs: hier (184g) 89.- und (126g) 49.- | ODYSSEY J-Peg light (286g) 12.-
-reifen+schläuche: Primo Dirtmonster 20x1,95" (501 g) | Primo V-Monster 20x1,95" (501 g) je 16.- + "normaler" Schlauch (~ 123 g) 3.-
-vorbau: S&M Red Neck LT Stem (338g) 69.- | AUTOMATIC Light Stem ( 287g) 79.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (21. August 2005)

ja evil sein rad ist rot. mehr kann ich da leider nicht erkennen. da steht nirgends der name drauf. und so teuer ist evils tuning auch nicht, wenn ich an die kohle denk die im downhiller steckt.


----------



## Flatpro (21. August 2005)

leichtbau fängt ab 2000 euro an.......


----------



## Sele666 (21. August 2005)

such dir ne vr felge ohne hohlkammer (Alex 303 oder so)...
lenker flybikes 3 amigos...
vorbau odyssey elementary


----------



## RISE (21. August 2005)

Lenker mit ca. 650 - 700g gibts noch von Macneil (Miron Bar und noch zwei andere) und Proper (Proclaimer und Houdini, einer der beiden ist etwas schwerer). Federal hat auch einen leichten Lenker, was der genau wiegt kann dir der Kater bestimmt sagen.

Bei Schläuchen würde ich auf die Standartschläuche von Parano setzen, die halten gut und sind vom Gewicht ok, wobei es sicher auch leichtere gibt.

Bei Reifen kommt es auf das Einsatzgebiet an. Ich fahre momentan den Demolition Zeppelin in 2,00" vorne und den Federal Traction in 1,95" hinten.
Bin mit beiden soweit zufrieden, Abnutzung hält sich in Grenzen (bei fast täglichem Fahren auf verschiedenem Untergrund),Grip ist ok. Der Zeppelin wurde mir allerdings als VR Reifen ans Herz gelegt, da er als HR Reifen wohl einen schlechten Durchschlagschutz hat. Der Federal ist recht schmal und flach, allerdings etwas schwerer, wenn du spezielle Lightweightreifen suchst ist er wohl fehl am Platz. Bin vorher den Primo Dirtmonster 2.25" vorne und den Revenge Industries hinten gefahren, eigentlich sind beide auch ok und recht leicht, nur sind sie vom Vorbesitzer schon arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Primo V-Monster wird noch gerne gefahren.


Beim Vorderrad habe ich keine großen Erfahrungswerte, Proper Magnesium ist sicher nicht verkehrt, ansonsten hält mein Rad bestehend aus einer WTP Pi Hub (low Flange, 36Loch, 10mm Hohlachse) und der Dragonfly High5 sehr gut.

Bei den Pegs kannst du ja die SuFu benutzen, gabs ja in letzter Zeit öfter, Animal Light und Macneil sind bevorzugt, Titan ist natürlich leichter, aber auch teurer.

Vorbauten wurden ja auch schon genannt.


----------



## rex_sl (21. August 2005)

ok cool jungs danke.

aber wo krieg ich solche titan speichen? bei parano und gs gibts die net


 wieviele einzelne gramm bringt das. 10g oder????? wieviel kostet das und wie teuer. wenns nur 30 euro mehr kostet das is ja noch im rahmen. hält die titan achse grinden???? 10mm hat bis jetzt bei mir gehalten aber in titan?

schaut die reifen hab ich sogar.

weiß einer wieviel son odyssey lenker mit dem special design wiegt???


----------



## cyclon3 (21. August 2005)

Beim VR gibts eine leichte und günstige Möglichkeit: KHE Laufrad mit Sun Rhyno Lite 32H und KHE 10mm SB Nabe. Fährt hier einer und scheint wirklich prima zu halten. Das beste ist aber der Preis: 69 EUR!!! Dazu wird das auch noch unverschämt leicht

Bild:






Hier kaufen: http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/index.html?d__KHE_20__Flatland_Laufrad_32H_vorne___schwarz_3158.ht

Beim Lenker würd ich noch 2 Wochen auf den butted Odyssey Civilian warten. Lebenslang garantie und auch sehr leicht. Dazu für mich sehr angenehme Geo.

Vorbau: Vom Elementary halt ich nicht soviel. Nimm nen Redneck LT oder so

Reifen: Dirtmonster / V-Monster Kombo is leicht und sehr grippy

Pegs: Da würd ich keine Titan Kacke nehmen. Is zu teuer und rutscht nicht gut. Wenn dann Animal, oder der beste Leichtbautipp: ABSCHRAUBEN!


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. August 2005)

> Der Zeppelin wurde mir allerdings als VR Reifen ans Herz gelegt, da er als HR Reifen wohl einen schlechten Durchschlagschutz hat.



Das kann ich bestätigen. Der Zeppelin is für hinten nicht das Wahre. Hatte viel Platten mit dem Teil. 

Titan Speichen?? Irgendwo hört's auf. Kosten ein Vermögen und fährt selbst am MTB kaum jemand. Weiß net, ob's die in der richtigen Länge gibt. 

cheers


----------



## billi (22. August 2005)

vorallem was solls bringen ? titan ist schwerer als alu , da müssten die schon dünner sein , und dünner als 1,8 mm , na ich weis ja nicht ob das dann noch hällt


----------



## der Digge (22. August 2005)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> vorallem was solls bringen ? titan ist schwerer als alu , da müssten die schon dünner sein , und dünner als 1,8 mm , na ich weis ja nicht ob das dann noch hällt


ähh.. titan is aber leichter als 0815 Stah! und Alu Speichen gibts nur in finger dicke an CC MTB's   trotzdem hört irgendwo der spaß auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (22. August 2005)

wird dennoch kaum was bringen bei den kurzen speichen


----------



## RISE (22. August 2005)

Titanspeichen sind Quatsch. Was evtl. noch was bringen würde wäre eine neue Gabel. Kommt zwar drauf an welche du hast, aber mit einer WTP Excalibur, Macneil ID oder Federal Lite hast du eine gute Gabel mit einem Gewicht von 1040 - 12xx g.

Ich könnte alleine an Gabel und Lenker 700g sparen...


----------



## ZoMa (22. August 2005)

Wüsste nicht, obs die Ti Speichen in der richigen Länge gibt. Ansonsten Rennradspeichen, kosten etwa 50 Eur / 36stk. Muss man dann nochkürzen. Ist aber eigentlich rum Geldrausschmeisse.. Beim Vorbau ist der DF Doozer gut und günstig..


----------



## rex_sl (22. August 2005)

speichen muss es geben. kenne keinen gewinderoller für die werkstatt der mit titan klarkommt. rennradspeichen in 2.0 auf 1-5 gibts ja von khe für 25 oder 30 euro. 

wenn dann titan wenn die nur nen 20 mehr als die light spokes kosten. 

hopp evil wo krieg ich die dinger. du hast  ja auch welche. geld egal hauptsache style   denn mit titanspeichen kann ich doch gleich doppelt so hoch bunny hop


----------



## ZoMa (23. August 2005)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> speichen muss es geben. kenne keinen gewinderoller für die werkstatt der mit titan klarkommt.



Ich hab selber gesehen, dass es geht. Ein Flatlander hier hat das so gemacht, Rennradspeichen abgeschnitten und neues Gewinde drauf..


----------



## rex_sl (23. August 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab selber gesehen, dass es geht. Ein Flatlander hier hat das so gemacht, Rennradspeichen abgeschnitten und neues Gewinde drauf..




na klar der hat dann 1,5er nippel bekommen. ich danke dir für deinen tip. das man speichen rollen kann, weiß ich selber mach ich öfters bei uns im laden wenn ich gerade exotische längen brauche. nur ich rede hier von titan. nicht edelstahl der noch recht weich ist.

bitte das nächste mal richtig lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (23. August 2005)

Hmm, Titan und deine Entscheidung in allen Ehren, aber wenn ich an den Preis, die geringe Gewichtsersparnis und die sicher irgendwann angegrindeten Speichen denke, dann fänd ichs schade ums Geld.
Dann lieber überall Titanachsen oder die Felgen noch zusätzlich durchbohren.

Aber die Entscheidung liegt bei dir...


----------



## rex_sl (23. August 2005)

mich interresiert ja erstmal der preis. 

bei danscomp.com kosten die für 1 laufrad 45 dollar. jetzt gehe ich mal davon aus das das dollarzeichen einfach durch euro ersetzt wird. die leichten stahlspeichen sind dann auch nur 20 euro billiger.

titanachse hat die proper nabe ja schon. hält das überhaupt sone titan achse. verstehste beim neukauf upgraden ist billiger als hinterher. da haste schon die anderen speichen gekauft, jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## kater (23. August 2005)

Titanachse ist vorne und als Kurbelachse sinnvoll. Hinten auch keinen Fall. Der Federal LT hält bis jetzt gut und hat schon ein paar harte Landungen hinter sich, wiegt 645g.


----------



## Vitali (23. August 2005)

*Ja, Titanachsen halten, Titanachsen sind stabiler als Stahlachsen !*


----------



## kater (24. August 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> *Ja, Titanachsen halten, Titanachsen sind stabiler als Stahlachsen !*



Kann man so generell nicht sagen. Eine 10er Titanhohlachse würde ich niemals fahren.


----------



## x--up (24. August 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man so generell nicht sagen. Eine 10er Titanhohlachse würde ich niemals fahren.



und warum?


----------



## kater (24. August 2005)

Weil sie verbiegt.


----------



## Jesus Freak (24. August 2005)

http://www.deutschetitan.de/download/ThyssenKrupp_Magazin_2_2004_Titan.pdf

Zitat: "Titan *erreicht* die Festigkeit der besten Stähle [...]"

Also, Titan ist *nicht* stabiler als Stahl. Diese Märchen und Gerüchte werden von Leuten verbreitet, die nicht mal wissen, wo Titan im Periodensystem der Elemente steht, geschweige denn, was es an physikalischen und chemischen Eigenschaften aufweist. Nur weil jeder Deppenhersteller irgendein Teil aus Titan auf den BMX Markt schmeißt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es das ideale Material für Alles ist. 

cheers


----------



## kater (24. August 2005)

Sag ich ja.


----------

